# Phoenix Sound Volume Control with Aristo Craft's Revolution



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day - as many of you may know the Phoenix 2K2 sound cards can be easily interfaced to Aristo Craft's Revolution receiver so that two of the auxiliary control buttons can increase or decrease the sound unit's volume.

The newer Phoenix sound card, the PB9, uses a different method of adjusting volume and needs an interface board so that the Revolution can control volume.

I have worked with the folks at Phoenix to develop a simple interface that will allow similar control with the new Phoenix sound cards.

The circuit and notes on its use are on my web page at:

Revolution with Phoenix Sound Card 

http://trainelectronics.com/Revolution_Phoenix_Sound/Please let me know if you have any questions.

dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool!


----------

